# New Pet :)



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

I finally decided to get another fish after my Merlin passed away at 6yrs old. Merlin was a black betta with blue fins and tail. So i pick one that looked identical to him and named him Merlotte. Ill post pics after hes settled in and not so skittish.


----------

